# Dentist work 825 euros for a crown: excessive?



## Adolphus Briggs (3 Jun 2004)

I've recently had root canal treatment and have been advised by my dentist that a crown for the tooth will cost  825 euros.

I've been told by friends that this is excessive but they couldn't offer me any alternative pricing. Anyone know a dentist who does it for much less in Dublin city area? I've another tooth to do after this one...


----------



## Iano (4 Jun 2004)

*Dentist*

I have always found my dentist to be quite reasonable - and his work is excellent:  Kevin Dunne on Baggot Street. He also specialises in cosmetic and modern dentistry so might have an alternative idea for you instead of a crown.

I would advise a second opinion on the need for a crown


----------



## ttraces (4 Jun 2004)

*choppers*

a friend of mine was given a quote from some dentist lady on scr (walshe i think her name was) for the same treatment for €700 which i thought was excessive?


----------



## Adolphus Briggs (4 Jun 2004)

*Dentist*

Thanks eveyone!


----------

